# Fact sheet for yard sprayers



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Many people overlook the best methods for keeping sprayers functioning well. Many of us raising poultry know the use of insecticides can butter up and clog sprayer components. Here is a fact sheet for methods of cleaning so you don't have to buy a new sprayer every year or two:
http://psep.cce.cornell.edu/facts-slides-self/facts/sprayer-clean-91.aspx


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have 3 sprayers, each with a different purpose and labeled such. I always flush after each use.


----------

